# Do I have to live in Dubai or can I move freely within the UAE (Abu Dhabi)? (Moved)



## WelshLadinDubai (Dec 9, 2009)

Good morning all, 

This is my first post so my apologies if this has been covered before.

I'm currently waiting to hear if I'm going to be offered employment with EMAL in Abu Dhabi. I think they're processing my Visa (they've asked for copies of my passport, qualifications and pay slips).

Anyway, my question, the work is based in the Al Taweelah region of Abu Dhabi but I'll be living in the Dubai Marina area. I've been told that the commute is very draining and dangerous. Can I move to live in Abu Dhabi, or will the visa restrict me to Dubai?

If I can move, what's involved?


Thanks very much, any help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Wayne


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Why don't you ask in the Dubai's forum? :focus:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

PS Topcat here - I thought this thread was better in the Dubai (UAE) forum.

Good luck with the move


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

If you have a valid residency, you can live anywhere in UAE


----------



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

You'll find the distance between Abu Dhabi and EMAL is about the same as the Distance between Dubai Marina and EMAL, it takes about 45mins by car from the Marina (a bit longer getting back on a Thursday).


----------



## fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Wayne,

Good to hear that you got job there, What industry you working in?
Can you please guide me how to apply on line and what resources did you use to find job in UAE. I have applied and uploaded on almost every site that i knew but so far have not recieved any response. Can you please guide me. How long did it take you to get response?

Does any one on this web site know any one who works in manufacturing-production or logistics?

Rgds







WelshLadinDubai said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> This is my first post so my apologies if this has been covered before.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjabateh (Dec 15, 2009)

*Yes you can*

Yes you can I use to have Visa from Dubai and live in Abu Dhabi and work there ...


----------



## WelshLadinDubai (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for replying (apologies if I initially posted in the wrong forum).

fortune:

Try emal.ae

They still have quite a few vacancies being adevrtised, however, they are an Aluminium Smelting company (will be the biggest in the world), but they'll probably still require some sort of logistics experience, not so much manufacturing maybe.

I'm still actually waiting for a definite Yes or No from them and it's taken about 2 months so far! I'm being told that I should know something within the next couple of weeks and then it's probably 4-6 weeks again until I would actually start work. Hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## Thom (Dec 17, 2009)

It's United Arab Emirates so as long as you have a valid visa, you can leave wherever you want in UAE. It does not depend of your place of work. Many people are living in dubai marina or around and going to work in abu dhabi


----------



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

WelshLadinDubai said:


> Thank you to everyone for replying (apologies if I initially posted in the wrong forum).
> 
> fortune:
> 
> ...


Hi, just to give you an idea on timescales with EMAL, I accepted my job and agreed contract at the end of July and started work the middle of October. All I'll say is that it was worth the wait, good company to work for so far and enjoyable living in Dubai Marina - now looking forward to a new adventure as I'm moving to Discovery Gardens this week-end.


----------



## WelshLadinDubai (Dec 9, 2009)

soton steve said:


> Hi, just to give you an idea on timescales with EMAL, I accepted my job and agreed contract at the end of July and started work the middle of October. All I'll say is that it was worth the wait, good company to work for so far and enjoyable living in Dubai Marina - now looking forward to a new adventure as I'm moving to Discovery Gardens this week-end.


Thanks for that, at least it gives me a better appreciation for timescale etc? Which department do you work for? What's your role?


----------

